# A32 starting problem



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a 97 Maxima automatic here is whats wrong

Car will crank but not start. So I check for spark its there and I also got fuel pressure. I took a wild guess and changed the cam sensor. Still no good. I went to get the ECU tested and they said it was fine. I then went ahead and tested for injector pulse. Well I got no pulse, but I do have power. So my question is:

Is there anything else that could be wrong? another sensor? Is it common for these ECU's to be bad. Anyone else come across this on their A32

Thanks


----------

